# Anyone else hitting websites down after DST?



## william the wie (Mar 11, 2019)

I did a little online shopping because it looks like a slow news day. And I hit websites having big problems. I thought DST was straightened in the 80s or 90s.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 11, 2019)

william the wie said:


> I did a little online shopping because it looks like a slow news day. And I hit websites having big problems. I thought DST was straightened in the 80s or 90s.



Not for computers.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 11, 2019)

william the wie said:


> I did a little online shopping because it looks like a slow news day. And I hit websites having big problems. I thought DST was straightened in the 80s or 90s.


I’ve been having a number of sites ‘not responding’ the last few days.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 11, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > I did a little online shopping because it looks like a slow news day. And I hit websites having big problems. I thought DST was straightened in the 80s or 90s.
> ...



All my computers switched to Fake Time automatically.  

Other than the continual mindlessness of lying to ourselves about what time it is, I haven't seen any attendant glitches.


----------



## william the wie (Mar 11, 2019)

what was really strange that the exact same complaint as mine came in while I was trying to straighten out my order


----------



## Picaro (Mar 12, 2019)

All those 'highly intelligent and skilled Indian and Asian programmers' who work for $2K a year have problems with stuff like Daylight Savings Time'. It's a tremendously complex and mysterious thing for them.

In other news, it's a relic of the Carter years, and needs to go the hell away already.

Most PC problems are self-inflicted, in any case, and don't need 'fixing' unless you're the military or The Weather Channel or something. I avoided any of the possible Y2K bullshit back when by merely setting my PC clock to the year 1935, for instance; didn't have to worry about that silly crap at all, no way I would still be using that PC for another 65 years or so anyway. My brother got mad once because he didn't like getting emails from the the year 1935, creeped him out for some reason, but that was the only complaint I had. He learned to ignore it. I still marvel at the money the software industry scammed people out of back then, and still marvel at the bucks blown on the  'anti-virus' scam still ongoing today.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 16, 2019)

This isn't Breaking News


----------

